# A Reason to Hope



## BobVigneault (Mar 16, 2005)

It's encouraging to see that popular authors like Max Lucado are finally going after the likes of popular authors like Max Lucado for diminishing the glory of God.

*He Did This Just for You*
By: Max Lucado

Description: You already know that Jesus suffered pain, humiliation, and death on the cross just for you. But do your friends and neighbors have that same assurance? This outreach edition of Max Lucado's life-changing message is priced so you can buy in bulk and give it away! Why not do it today---just for them. 64 pages, softcover from W.


*It's Not About Me*
Max Lucado

Description: Who's the center of the universe? We are! That's the message we're getting from pop culture, "psychobabble" experts . . . even some of today's churches. Lucado says "enough"---and challenges believers to make a "Copernican shift" in their thinking. Discover how putting God and his glory first can release you to live an unburdened, happy life. 176 pages, hardcover from Integrity.



[Edited on 3-16-2005 by maxdetail]


----------



## lwadkins (Mar 16, 2005)

Priceless for everything else theres MasterCard

[Edited on 3-16-2005 by lwadkins]


----------

